# Cyril John Lord Mersey Pilot



## wayfarer (Nov 17, 2015)

Is there anyone out there that remembers Cyril John Lord mersey pilot. His father was also a pilot John Lord. Did Cyril have any children and where he was buried? I believe he lived in Wallasey. He was my uncle.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Hi, Wayfarer,

I remember Cyril John Lord very well. 

I remember him as being very tall and elegant - and one of the last Mersey Pilots to wear a bowler hat! He was a Senior Pilot throughout my own apprenticeship and he retired in 1966, the year that I was granted a pilot's licence. I never did hear anybody have an unkind word to say about him - which in the cir***stances says much!

Whether or not he had any children I'm sorry, I do not know.

V best

BY

PS The record for 1962 shows him as living at 4, Fern Hill, New Brighton - which is of course part of Wallasey.


----------



## wayfarer (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Barry, thank you very much for that info re Cyril Lord. I was with Harrison Line but I do not think he was allotted to Harrisons. His father was also a pilot John Lord, who sadly died going to take a ship out. Once again thanks for the info Barry. Kind regards, John


----------



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

Hello wayfarer,
I can find a birth in 1906 for a Cyril J Lord registered in Birkenhead and a marriage for a Cyril J lord to a Gurtrude E F Mather registered in West Derby in 1933. Sorry cannot find any children born from this marriage.
Brian
d


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Wayfarer
I have sent you a PM with some relevant information about the 1939 Register.


----------



## wayfarer (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Brian,
Thank you for that information. My brother is doing the family tree and it turns out that Cyril was one of our uncles on my father's side. His father was also a pilot John Lord. With kindest regards John Lord


----------

